

Hacker News Podcast is back - pbiggar
http://www.hnpod.com/episodes/hnpod-3-ouya-github-we-know-what-you-re-doing?r=hn

======
sneak
Is this run/authorized/curated by YC/pg et al or are you just hijacking the
brand name to promote a third-party podcast?

~~~
mmahemoff
It's unauthorized/unofficial. We could possibly make that clear in the /about
page, though I think people are probably used to it from the many HN* projects
around.

The show is certainly aiming to be based around HN though, not just a general
tech show riding on HN's name. Guests are HN regulars and stories are those
popular on HN.

~~~
27182818284
I automatically assume "Hacker News"-related is not sanctioned / 3rd party. If
it had Y-Combinator somewhere in its name I think that would be a bigger
problem.

------
AlexMuir
I'm delighted that Mike's carrying this forward - it's a lot more effort than
it seems.

I'm without a stable internet connection at the moment - travelling a lot and
about to start renovating a house in rural France. Trying to juggle three
guests and a shaky connection is just too much.

------
dionidium
Random comment about the laughter at the ~2:30 mark: I am a developer, but I
am _not_ a gamer. We are few, but we exist.

~~~
pbiggar
Oh, I think I said that. I think its probably 99% accurate, and I find it's
easier to speak in absolutes, rather than ruin something with disclaimers,
esp. on something like a podcast.

~~~
dionidium
I agree. I didn't really think you literally meant _everyone_.

~~~
pbiggar
As it happens I almost never play games. It's hard to find time when you have
a startup.

------
laserDinosaur
Yeeesh, yeah definitely put on an "unofficial" tag. Just because the
stackoverflow community wants a podcast, I'm thinking this would be akin to
stealing their name and starting "The stackoverflow podcast".

~~~
mmahemoff
Sure, I'll ask Alex (the original HNpodder) to make it clear.

Also, the title of the podcast is HNpod and certainly no "the" in it. So it
would be more like "SOPod" than "The StackOveflow Podcst".

~~~
laserDinosaur
As someone just coming across this now, the HNpod sounds fine. If I heard that
I don't think I would assume it's official in any way.

------
mrschwabe
Great to see (hear) the show is back! Even though there were only 3 shows in
April, it had already become among my favorites.

------
JayNeely
Good show; please expand the show notes. Would love to see links to everything
mentioned.

~~~
mmahemoff
Shownotes are a good thing, will do my best. Knowing the time commitment to
podcasts, I'm gradually working with a virtual assistant to outsource as much
as possible, in order to make the show sustainable. There's a training
overhead there which means it will be a few weeks before we can realistically
do something like this.

------
nichodges
Great to hear it's back, I've been missing it on my drives into work.

------
mey
Had just unsubscribed to this, guess I'm adding it back in.

